# ISO Fruit and Almond Bark



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone know how to make this? Do I just melt the chocolate and dump it over the fruit and nuts?


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, Alix - 

Here's one from Emeril that I've made at Christmas - you can 'tinker' with the basics to suit your sweet tooth!

THREE CHOCOLATE BARK


7 T. butter		
½ cup light brown sugar, firmly packed	
¼ tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. each cayenne, cinnamon, nutmeg
2 cups dried cherries
1 lb. each –milk chocolate, semisweet chocolate, and white chocolate.

Preheat oven to 400.  Line 2 sheet pans with parchment.

In medium pan, melt 4T butter; add brown sugar, and stir til sugar dissolves.  Add pecans, salt and spices and cook til sugar starts to caramelize and coats the pecan pieces; about 3 minutes.    Spread pecan/sugar mixture over one of the backing sheets.  Place pan in ovan and roast 6 minutes – remove, and using a fork, spread the pecans out evenly on the paper.  

Melt the three chocolates separately; when melted, remove from heat and add 1T butter to each kind of chocolate, and stir to dissolve.  In second sheet pan, pour the semisweet chocolate in the pan, and smooth it out with an offset spatula.  Then do the same with the milk chocolate, and finally the white chocolate. *  Spread the cherries and pecans over the top evenly, and press down with your hand.  Chill and break into ‘bark’ pieces.  

*Note - I would let each layer set up a little before layering the next on top.  

-Emeril

I also made some white chocolate almond/cherry bark one year with leftover white chocolate that was melted.  Added some cherry extract to it, poured on a sheet pan, and sprinkled dried cherries and toasted almonds, pressed them in a little, and let it harden.  It was almost a bigger hit than the truffles I had spent so much time laboring over!


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you thank you thank you! Cayenne? COOL! I can't wait to try it out. Marmalady you ROCK.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 18, 2005)

8)


----------

